# Pics of 1st murray`s made??



## oldmurrayfan (Jun 3, 2011)

i was wondering if anybody had any pics of the 1st murray riding mowers made? ive googled it and cant find anything... i have two 1978 models, and wonder what they looked like b4 that... thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This should be interesting and I wonder when they started out?


----------



## oldmurrayfan (Jun 3, 2011)

here is a pic of my 1978 murray... im am currently restoring the other and adding a blade on the front for pushing snow this coming winter...and the pic is a lil fuzzy


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Try googling NOMA /AYP - back then alot of tractors were badged under different manufacturers, but made by one company - yours looks like a craftsman .

I looked for them at wikipedia.org - murray came up but it was mostly about bicycles. Might have to research at a library.

I have an 80's agway thats also a murray .


----------



## oldmurrayfan (Jun 3, 2011)

yes my turf trac and indian chief are indintical to the `78 murray all exept the grill and all body parts are interchangable!


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Heres some links. Murrays history BBY's Murray Archives - Login Brands that Murray made Brands Forum with TONS of Murray info BBY's Murray Archives - Home


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Heres a pic of a 1967 Murray


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

*The first true Murray Lawn Tractor was introduced in 1974. Murray began outdoor power production in 1967, but only offered push mowers and rers until 1974.
*
BBY


----------



## oldmurrayfan (Jun 3, 2011)

oh ok thanks for the info, but was the 1974 rider a diff bodystyle or like mine? thanks


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

Follow this link to the archives, I think you are signed up there? Click the top link then click on the 74-xxxx links. That will have drawings of the 1974 tractors.

BBY's Murray Archives - Login


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

*The photo below is from an 1975 advertisement. The 1974 tractors were basically the same. If the mod puts my other response through, just ignore the message, I had you confused with someone called "OldMurray" on a different forum. The link is still worth checking out though.*

BBY


----------



## oldmurrayfan (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks so much for the information.. it is identical to mine exept the paint scheme.... i didnt repaint the part under the grill black though even though it was originally... i mite do that now though to get it as close to original as possible,,, and ill repaint the wheels the factory white, even though the chrome looks good on it, and im gonna put the deck back on it in a few days and start mowing.. its just so awsome mowing the yard with old iron, niegbours are amazed!!! thanks again


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

*No problem. Most people don't think of Murray as a quality machine, but many 20, 25, and 30 year old machines are still out there cutting Americas grass.*

BBY


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree - most of the 'low quality ' machines turn out to be the best . Id like to collect a whole lot more murrays if i can find em.

My oldest murray is from the 80's - i also like dynamarks alot as well.


----------



## Leslie77 (Mar 30, 2021)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I agree - most of the 'low quality ' machines turn out to be the best . Id like to collect a whole lot more murrays if i can find em.
> 
> My oldest murray is from the 80's - i also like dynamarks alot as well.


I just purchased an 1977 Murray.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This thread is quite old, maybe start a new one and tell us about your purchase.


----------

